# What was your first rifle



## wi_hunter (Sep 8, 2008)

Tell me about your first rifle. What it is how accurate was it do you still have it.

I will start. My first rifle was a NEF .243 it is accurate enough for me and I still have it and deer and varmit hunt with it.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Remington 700 in a 270 I still have it and I will always have it. Probably the best trigger I've every had on a rifle.Its 41 years old, it was always short in the stock but I still like to shoot it once in awhile. I got it when I was in HS.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Mine was a Savage model 116 in 30-06 that I saved up and bought when I was 12. I still have it and dont plan on getting rid of it. I recently started reloading and have built up a 150 gr TTSX load that easily shoots under an 1" at 100yds.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

mine was a savage model 110 i think. bolt in 30-30 with a real short stock. fairly accurate for a 9 year old. got my first couple of whitetails with it.

no i dont still have it. it belongs to my son now.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

A 1903 Springfield, made in 1905. I still have it. Cast bullets only at this point. I shot my first MOA group with it, iron sights.
Pete


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Centerfire Remington model 721 cal .270
Rimfire Winchester model 61


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine was a Marlin .22 Bolt action, still my only .22 to this day, accurate only thing I don't like about it is the max of the 7 shot clip.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

This is mine:









DPMS Lite 16, although I feel really uncomfortable referring to is as a rifle when it's really a carbine. Accuracy is, like all AR designs, quite good and exceeds whatever I'm capable of achieving, and of course I still have it.


----------



## BigBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

My first was a Marlin 336C in .35 Rem. It shot about 2" groups at 100yds and worked good for brush hunting whitetails. About 12 years ago I sold it to my Brother-in-law for a song. I missed that rifles so much that when I came across a well used 1957 Marlin 336RC in .35 for $199, I couldn't pass it up. It needed a lot of TLC to get it back in shape, but it's looking and shootin' good today. Here's a photo.
Don


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine was a marlin 1894 cowboy. Shot a couple of deer with it. its an awsome rifle








My first couple deer i shot was with a 30-30 marlin excellent gun


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

My first rifle was a Savage 111 7mm mag. It didn't take long until I had to put another Savage in my gun case.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

22-250 remington bolt action... got rid of it because it was just to deadly, I like missing every now and then. 

I shot sparrows at 50yds 100% kill, crows at 600yds 100% kill so you can guess how the larger critters fared. :sniper:


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Browning A-bolt in a 270 calliber. Will never get rid of that gun. I also have an old Marlin 22 lr from the 60s. My grandpa bought it new, and there has only been about a box of shells put through the barrel. Gorgeous blond wood stock.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Remington 700 VS in 22-250. Shot one 3/8" group with rem UMC 45gr HP. Wasn't too thrilled with it's accuracy. Sold it the my brother-in-law. Got a new one -- 700 VSF in 22-250 which now will routinely hold around 0.5" @ 100yd with handloads, with the not-so-infrequent one-hole groups.


----------



## jogonmd95 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just acquired my 1st RIFLE last week,a new BushmasterM4 Commando,11.5 in. bbrl,1:9.Actually a patient of mine gave it to me as a gift  ,Took it out recently,full auto, but recoil was kinda harsh, changed its stock suppressor to a muzzle comp. that my gunsmith sells, now shoots like a dream,groupings have improved.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't remember that far back. 

Actually I shot my dad's guns back in the mid 1950's. I didn't buy one of my own until 1972. That was my brothers Marlin lever action 22. It was about wore out, so I replaced some parts, reblued, refinished, and sold that to buy a new Marlin 39A. I still have that rifle.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The very first gun I ever bought myself was a Remington Model 788 chambered in 6mm Remington. The Rifle came with a Tasco 4x Scope, Rings & Bases and 5 boxes of Remington 100gr. PSP Core Lokt Ammo. If I remember right the out the door price was like $220.00.

I let a relative talk me out of that Rifle and I sure do miss it.

Larry


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My first rifle purchase was a Ruger 10/22 back in about 1978 or so. I shot the riflings almost completely out of the barrel before selling it for $50 about two years ago. The guy who bought it just wanted it for the action. I figure I fired over 30,00 rounds through it and cleaned it.... oh, about 4 times or so.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Winchester 94 that was my uncles, still have it, but its been a safe queen for the last 8 yrs, I switched to a 742 woodsmaster that was handed down to me, which will be given to my nephew this season as he is 12 this season and ready to shoot stuff on his own  so thats his first rifle now


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine was a winchester 307 and I still have it


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi folks!First time posting here.My first was a Ruger 10/22 followed by a Ruger M77 in 7x57.Still have and love both.Great site!


----------



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

1917 Enfield, 30 06, purchased at Rowe Coast to Coast, Ashley, North Dakota when I was 16. I paid $30.00. No yellow paper to fill out.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sears and Roebuck 22LR sing shot bolt action. Yes I still got it. Have not fired it for twenty years, I loaned it out to my uncle as he needed to thin out the rabbits eating in his garden and I just got it back.


----------



## Little Bobby (Sep 30, 2008)

my verry first ever was a red rider bb gun but my first to do any damage was a rugar 10-22 and i still have it and use it all the time


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

First rim fire, stevens model 86
first center fire, "custom"  30-40 krag
still have both.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

My first rifle was a brand new Winchester model 77 .22 lr. I got for my birthday in June, 1961. That Christmas I received a Weaver 4x scope for the rifle. I was able to consistently take pidgeons off the barn roof at 125 yards and gophers out to 100+ yards. Very accurate for a semi-automatic.

My first centerfire rifle was a Marlin 336 Texan in .30/30 caliber. It is a great brush gun and accurate enough out to 100 yards of so.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

First rifle was a Ruger 10/22 that I put at least 20,000 through. Still worked like a charm when it was passed down to my Godson. First centerfire was and still is a Ruger M77 MkII 30-06


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sako Forrester-22-250, very nice and accurate. Lost it when my Grandpa died


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Win 30-30 (per 64) got it for Christmas when I was 11yr old.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

My first rifle was a Springfield single shot .22 that my great uncle got when he turned 12, and he gave it to my uncle when he turned 12, who gave it to me when I turned 12... I could shoot the lights out with that bad boy.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

The first rifle of my own is a Winchester Model 70 Black Shadow .270, its gotten my deer in the freezer every year since '97 and I still is my main gun. The first rifle I used growing up was a Model 94 .30/30 passed down in the family and it is still used as a brush gun. Between my grandpa, uncle and my brothers and I that 94 has slayed more deer than I can fathom.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Savage model 30 250-3000. Still have it. was great-grandads.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

First rim fire was a Marlin single shot 22. First center-fire was a Savage 116 in 270. Got rid of that sucker but I still got the Marlin.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

my first rifle i bought was a marlin 1894cl in 218 bee. still have it


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

First rimfire was a marlin that the barrel screwed off of.
First centerfire was a savage heavy barreled .223.
I have nither of these guns anymore.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

My first rifle that was my very own was a Remington 760 Game Master
30-06 pump, I got it when I was 13 years old and still have it and it looks as good as new and that was 32 years ago. Bought a scope for it with see thru mounts when I was 16 and killed a crap load of deer and groundhogs with it. I retired it in 1999 and every now and then I shoot it to bring back good memories...it's still very accurate.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I got two.........a winchester 670 in 308 and a remington 660 in 30-06
Both handed down to nephews for maintianing there grades.


----------



## roaddawg (Dec 21, 2008)

OTHER THAN A .22 MARLIN MODEL 60, MY PARENTS BOUGHT ME A STEVENS 110 IN '06 CAL. STILL HAVE IT TODAY. AND SHOT QUITE A FEW TENNESSEE DEER WITH IT AND A COUPLE OF NODAK DEER WHEN I WAS STATIONED IN GRANDFORKS. 8)


----------

